# Do capacitors have a sound of their own?



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Do capacitors have a sound of their own? 

Of course they do... here the details:
THE SOUND OF THE CAPACITORS

Ciao  Flavio


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## critofur (Aug 25, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, ha ha ha, ha ha ha ha ha....


He he heee, ha ha ha ha ha haaaa....

(That's in response to your original question)

The link is a little bit amusing too.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Babumbum :rofl:


----------



## deepthought (Jun 5, 2013)

I listened to these guys way back at the beginning before they were popular. Their early sound was very tight but their music lacked warmth. Over the years though they mellowed and their sound became quite smooth. Another massively underhyped group at that time were the inductors but they were less popular due to being heavy metal. :blink:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Very droll. For a minute I thought you were serious.

I recently ran across a cable burn-in thread in another forum. There are some interesting beliefs and perceptions out there.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You bet they do ...ad infinitum, ad nauseum... but only if you paint their edges green!


----------

